# Do Chinese ooths require a diapause?



## preying mantis (Dec 13, 2012)

My wild-caught (non-mated) Chinese mantis laid 3 ooths throughout the few months that I had her, the first being I want to say about a month ago. The first one is filled out but the second two are deflated looking which I read is a sign that they are infertile.

Anyway, I was curious as to whether Chinese ooths need a diapause. I have read that it varies from species to species. I have been keeping them at room temperature to this point.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 13, 2012)

They do not need a diapause..


----------



## Digger (Dec 13, 2012)

preying mantis said:


> My wild-caught (non-mated) Chinese mantis laid 3 ooths throughout the few months that I had her, the first being I want to say about a month ago. The first one is filled out but the second two are deflated looking which I read is a sign that they are infertile.
> 
> Anyway, I was curious as to whether Chinese ooths need a diapause. I have read that it varies from species to species. I have been keeping them at room temperature to this point.


Tough to type when your pet mantis really doesn't want to get off your hand!

I've kept a Tenodera sinensis since getting her wild back in August. She was an adult. Exact scenerio as you: she laid a failed ooth about three weeks after capture. She laid a second and third about three and six weeks subsequent to that. I estimate she's now about 7-8 months old (quite old for any species). She just laid her fourth ooth about a week ago (to my surprise). It is my understanding these do not require a diapause, but I could be way off base. I have allowed the ooths to * remain * @ room temp (I'm in the Philadelphia area). As far as my research goes, having caught our pets as adults in the wild, there is no way to determine if the ooths are fertile or not.


----------



## Digger (Dec 13, 2012)

BTW -- love your animated avitar !


----------



## Sticky (Dec 14, 2012)

I have 2 that were fertilized by my male Sticky. I have them in a window to stay chilled then will take them with me when I move. I don't want them to hatch yet during the winter.

They may not be fertile tho, his mate laid another after escaping from the fake tree I put my girls on for laying. I have no idea where she put it. That was at least 1 1/2-2 months ago. No babies yet.


----------



## preying mantis (Dec 14, 2012)

Digger said:


> Tough to type when your pet mantis really doesn't want to get off your hand!
> 
> I've kept a Tenodera sinensis since getting her wild back in August. She was an adult. Exact scenerio as you: she laid a failed ooth about three weeks after capture. She laid a second and third about three and six weeks subsequent to that. I estimate she's now about 7-8 months old (quite old for any species). She just laid her fourth ooth about a week ago (to my surprise). It is my understanding these do not require a diapause, but I could be way off base. I have allowed the ooths to * remain * @ room temp (I'm in the Philadelphia area). As far as my research goes, having caught our pets as adults in the wild, there is no way to determine if the ooths are fertile or not.


Yeah, I know there's no sure-fire way to tell, but I did a little research and apparently fertile ones tend to be round, symmetrical, and filled out, while infertile ones have a tendency to look deformed and like deflated balloons.


----------



## preying mantis (Dec 14, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> They do not need a diapause..


Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2012)

preying mantis said:


> Yeah, I know there's no sure-fire way to tell, but I did a little research and apparently fertile ones tend to be round, symmetrical, and filled out, while infertile ones have a tendency to look deformed and like deflated balloons.


This is incorrect. Where did you find that misinformation?


----------



## preying mantis (Dec 15, 2012)

Rick said:


> This is incorrect. Where did you find that misinformation?


Not sure of the exact website. Just came across it searching for information regarding the diapause.

Glad to hear it is false, however, as two of my three ooths have the "deflated" look.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2012)

Lot of false info out there, better to ask here. no dispause needed and takes 6 weeks, mist every other day.


----------



## preying mantis (Dec 15, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Lot of false info out there, better to ask here. no dispause needed and takes 6 weeks, mist every other day.


Oh wow, I didn't know it was that soon. Tomorrow is actually 6 weeks to the day that the first one was laid.

Also, going to hijack my own thread here a little, but how do people go about acquiring the 32oz deli cups in bulk that I see on here? Just browsing through the forums they seem like the bread-and-butter housing for mantids.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2012)

preying mantis said:


> Not sure of the exact website. Just came across it searching for information regarding the diapause.
> 
> Glad to hear it is false, however, as two of my three ooths have the "deflated" look.


Can you post a pic of that? I have never seen nor heard of such a thing.


----------



## preying mantis (Dec 15, 2012)

First one is the "good" ooth, second two are the "deflated" ones


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2012)

That is just a deformed ooth. The shape has nothing to do with it being fertile or not. I've seen many an ooth like that hatch. Non fertile and fertile ooths look the same. If both are from the same mantis and the shape had something to do with fertility you would only see one shape form a single mantis.


----------

